

Mozilla is still ".org"? That seems odd. - a_a_r_o_n
http://www.mozilla.org/

======
electrichead
It's still a foundation. Why would they change it?

------
lazugod
Had they made a commitment to change their TLD?

------
mooism2
Why does it seem odd?

